# Cargador Solar para Bateria de Gel



## Mark TLLZ (May 16, 2009)

Que tal amigos.

Resulta que tengo que presentar un proyecto, y necesito fabricar un cargador solar, pero tengo unas dudas, después de investigar y  hacer cálculos llegue a esto.

Batería de gel D31T de 12v; 1125A/h; 13500wtts

Panel solar 200wtts; 16.5v; 12.12A

Entonces la batería quiero cargarla en un día, en un día promedio de sol en 8hrs, entonces calcule la corriente de carga que es de 140.625A

Corriente de Carga = (1125A/h)/(8hrs) = 140.625A

Entonces si mal no calculo 140.625A/12.12A = 11.6 Paneles, redondeando a 12 paneles para cargar la batería en 8hrs

1. Quisiera saber si los calculas están correctos
2. Otra cosa, que pasa si cargo la batería con el 37.5% de su voltaje nominal, o sea, si cargo la batería con 16.5v que suministra el panel solar.
3. ahora bien, si puedo usar un panle solar de 12v; 200wtt, que me suministra 16.6A puedo cargar la bateria con eso, ademas bajaria el numero de paneles a 9 Paneles.


----------



## Nilfred (May 16, 2009)

¡Animal!  
1125Ah puede ser la capacidad de arranque a 0°C, fijate si no tenes un número mas chico tipo 75Ah. 
16.5v puede ser la tensión en vacío, con carga es 13,8-14,4v además según la longitud del cable esos 12,12A te tiran abajo la tensión a razón de 12,12v por cada 1Ω.
En definitiva te alcanza con 1 solo panel
D31T


----------



## Mark TLLZ (May 16, 2009)

osea que no me da los 1125A/h? =(
necesito alimentar un motor de 50HP 
en un voltaje de 400v trifasico son alrrededor de 40Kw
entonces quiero poner 6 inversores monofasicos de 5kw de 12Vcd a 220Vca y rectificar los 220Vca para obtener unos 400Vdc para meterlos a un inverso tri-fasico de 30KVA para suministrar al motor... 
la verdad creo que ando mal en calculos, volvere a verificar! 
pero eso es lo que quiero hacer.
otra cosa? como sacar el voltaje de rizado del rectificador monofasico, no recuerdo como se hace, y no encontre mis apuntes! 

Gracias Nilfred


----------



## Mark TLLZ (May 16, 2009)

para esto nada mas quiero alimentar 3/4 partes del consumo electrico del motor, la otra 1/4 parte que la tome de la red de distribucion
quiero hacer calculos para 3/4; 1/2; 1/4 de la potencia de consumo


----------



## Mark TLLZ (May 16, 2009)

otra pregunta. http://www.sumiseran.es/es/si5000wk.pdf este inversor convierte de 24Vcd a 230Vca a 5000w

por lo tanto la corriente de salida es de I=5000w/230v=21.74 A ?
y al inversor se le aplica la ley de la conservacion de la potencia?! :S "potencia de entrada es igual a la de salida"?
por lo tanto en la entrada, I=5000w/24v=208.33A? :|

estoy en un hoyo negro, ayuda porfavor >.<


----------



## Mark TLLZ (May 16, 2009)

y la bateria ya cheque bien, osea que me da 75Ah por 20H seguidas, verdad?


----------



## Nilfred (May 16, 2009)

A lo sumo te dará los 1125A durante 4 minutos.
Invertir, rectificar, invertir, rectificar, invertir. Algo te falla.
Con 28 baterías en serie tenes los 400v. ¿Cuanto tiempo tiene que funcionar el motor con las baterías? No entiendo.
Bueno, te dejo, esto no es lo mío.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 17, 2009)

Mark TLLZ dijo:
			
		

> otra pregunta. http://www.sumiseran.es/es/si5000wk.pdf este inversor convierte de 24Vcd a 230Vca a 5000w
> 
> por lo tanto la corriente de salida es de I=5000w/230v=21.74 A ?
> y al inversor se le aplica la ley de la conservacion de la potencia?! :S "potencia de entrada es igual a la de salida"?
> ...



Estas mal con esa corriente amigo, tiene que ser aun MAYOR.! ya que las perdidas en el transformador, mosfet y todo tipo de cosas te haran consumir mas corriente, 
ponle tu que el inversor tenga una eficiencia de 80% entonces seria masomenos una corriente de 260 Ampers.

como la ves?

Amenos que los 5KW sean pulsos. o  es continua esa potencia?


----------



## Nilfred (May 17, 2009)

Mark TLLZ dijo:
			
		

> "potencia de entrada es igual a la de salida"


¡NI EN PE-DO!
Pout = Pin × η
o tambien
Pout = Pin - ∑Ploss

Empeza por describir el motor, potencia, tensión, fases, lo que tiene que hacer, si tiene que frenar, si varía su velocidad, si gira en ambos sentidos, cuantas horas se usa por día. Lo de frenar es importante porque esa energía se puede recuperar.

Luego, cuál es la intención de usar paneles solares.

Con eso se puede deducir cuantos paneles y baterías necesitas así como el circuito inversor/cicloconvertidor.


----------



## Mark TLLZ (May 17, 2009)

motor: motor para bombeo de agua en campos agricolas
HP=50; V=440; 3f; P=37.3Kw; I=50A; Tiempo de funcionamiento=4hrs al dia

solo quiero suministrar 3/4 a 1/4 de la potencia consumida del motor

Bateria: de gel modelo D31T
V=12v; Capacidad=75Ah (c/20) 

Panle solar: Evergreen Solar ES-A-200-fa2 200W 24V nominal Silver Frame Solar Panel

Inversor: de 24Vcd a 230Vca de 5000wtts (por 6 para acompletar 30kw)
http://www.sumiseran.es/es/si5000wk.pdf

Convertidor Rotativo monofasico a trifasico 220v/220v de unos 50HP 
http://www.convertidorestrifasicos.com/RotativosDescripcion.htm#Los_Usos

Transformador elevador 220v/440v de 30KVA


----------



## Nilfred (May 17, 2009)

Unificando unidades tenemos:
Motor: 37300W × 4hs = 149200Wh
Batería: 12v × 75Ah = 900Wh
Panel Solar: 200W × 8hs = 1600Wh

149200Wh ÷ 900Wh = 166 baterías
149200Wh ÷ 1600Wh = 93 paneles solares


----------

